# Astronaut Farmer: DVD and VOD at the same time



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

"The Astronaut Farmer Debuts 'Same Day' On Cable HD & DVD"



> Washington, D.C. (July 11, 2007) -- Warner Bros' The Astronaut Farmer, starring Billy Bob Thornton, was released this week on standard DVD.
> 
> Normally, you would have to wait at least 30 days before seeing the new video release on cable's Video on Demand service. But as Bob Dylan once said, "The times, they are a-changin' "
> ...


Read the rest of the article at: *TV Predictions*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This is one step closer to the end of B&M rental stores.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Darn, just when I was looking forward to renting Blu-ray discs at Blockbuster!

Agreed, though. (Now, is it going to be available on DIRECTV VOD?)


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmmm...
It's been at least a month since I watched that one at home.  

The answer my friend is blowin in the wind...


----------

